# hotel work in paphos



## BOBSUE (Jun 8, 2008)

just would like to know if anybody knows of any hotel jobs in the paphos area going and what is the sitution of driving jobs ,as my husband is a qualified bus and coach driver,and lorry driver. a reply would be most grateful.


----------

